# Black Bear hunting Ontario



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Check out Gowganda Lake Lodge. They have a very good tract record but space is limited.
There's no shortage of bears in Ontario but your highest concentrations are around Sudbury and Thunder Bay.
There are thousands of outfitters to choose from so it's tough to pick without talking to someone that has already
hunted with one of them...
I'll talk with a few buddies and see if we can come up with any more outfitters with good reputations.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Check out camp horizon in Field Ontario.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I hunted in Gowganda at Gow Bush Lon lodge with 3 buddies. 4 guys hunting am and pm and we didn't see a bear all week.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Check references etc etc. I went to a buddies camp outside of South River and in less than a week 4 of us got 5 bears. 4 bow 1 muzzle loader.


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

Check out three bears camp outfitters, Shining tree ontario.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Gogama Lodge, unreal fishing and great hunting.


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

Check www.northriveroutfitters.com in Sudbury On


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Skull has a good track record and big bears.


----------



## Enver00 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks mate will look in to those. Really appreciate the help


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Contact Pete Jones at superiorbearoutfitters in White River.
Great place to hunt bears and the fishing is also great.


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

crazymoose said:


> Contact Pete Jones at superiorbearoutfitters in White River.
> Great place to hunt bears and the fishing is also great.


I have bear management areas in 47 & 48 which is approximately 200 miles north of Toronto. I supply a guided bear hunt and have been doing this for over 15 years...primary Archery with 75 to 85% success rate. Some years 100%! Contact me at Jim-Bow's Black Bears - [email protected] or call me at 705-752-5844. The season opens here September 2 in 47 and September 1 in 48. I guarantee you a great experience.


----------

